# Baby Loss Awareness - survey about miscarriage and infant loss



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Dear all,

Some of you may 'know' me already, some of you may not. My husband and I have suffered infertility for over two years and in this year of treatment we have had two miscarriages. One natural, one missed. I have been lucky enough to find a group of women online who are turning the feelings from their losses into something positive - raising more awareness around the 'real' stories. We are not an organisation or a charity, we are simply a group of women who would like to put our stories our there. We would also like to give others a chance to have a voice too.

In order to do this, we have compiled a survey which FF have very kindly let me share with you all. If you have had a loss, or if you know somebody who has had a loss, we would be more than grateful if you could fill this out.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/RRRRTGL

If you have any questions on this please let me know. And thank you to Fertility Friends for allowing us to share - all answers will enable us to give more women (and men) the chance to speak out, and work towards crushing the taboo.

V. X


----------

